# Woolwich attack in UK!



## Licensecart (May 23, 2013)

Have you heard about the terrorist attack in London. A serving soldier was brutally hacked to death by two men shouting Allahu Akbar (God is Great).

Live report on: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22635318

More information on: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22634468

RIP.


----------



## MartinD (May 23, 2013)

There's a thread on WHT too with some really strange views.


----------



## Licensecart (May 23, 2013)

MartinD said:


> There's a thread on WHT too with some really strange views.


I'll have a look in a sec, but it's probably going to be a big up-law about this our country's serving men shouldn't need to be protected since we all love our Army, if it wasn't for them we wouldn't be british.


----------



## MartinD (May 23, 2013)

Here you go: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1268738


----------



## rds100 (May 23, 2013)

I was shocked to read that the two attackers were shot by a police officer. Since when do the policemen in UK wear guns?


----------



## Licensecart (May 23, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Here you go: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1268738


Thank you mate.


----------



## Licensecart (May 23, 2013)

rds100 said:


> I was shocked to read that the two attackers were shot by a police officer. Since when do the policemen in UK wear guns?


All UK cops have guns, they need them. And since the attackers had weapons it was best to protect themselves. 

Community officers (PCOs) don't have guns.


----------



## rds100 (May 23, 2013)

Well, i've read multiple times in the past that the British cops are not armed. Here is an example - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19641398


----------



## Ash (May 23, 2013)

Not all UK cops have guns, CubicWebs is wrong. Normal police on the streets don't carry a gun, we just have armed response teams that deal with cases where firearms are present.


That's why it states in the bbc article that police arrived, then armed response arrived.


----------



## MartinD (May 23, 2013)

Not all UK officers are armed. There are armed units (SO15) that carry firearms. The majority of officers do carry a pepper spray and there are officers in every command area that carry tazer guns but only the specialist units carry actual firearms.


----------



## Daniel (May 23, 2013)

Nearly all UK police officers (outside of Northern Ireland) do not carry guns, They called an armed squad to deal with the situation.


----------



## Licensecart (May 23, 2013)

Daniel said:


> Nearly all UK police officers (outside of Northern Ireland) do not carry guns, They called an armed squad to deal with the situation.





GetKVM_Ash said:


> Not all UK cops have guns, CubicWebs is wrong. Normal police on the streets don't carry a gun, we just have armed response teams that deal with cases where firearms are present.
> 
> 
> That's why it states in the bbc article that police arrived, then armed response arrived.





MartinD said:


> Not all UK officers are armed. There are armed units (SO15) that carry firearms. The majority of officers do carry a pepper spray and there are officers in every command area that carry tazer guns but only the specialist units carry actual firearms.


I stand corrected sorry, I thought cops always had a gun. And there was a topic on the sun about this in 2009 aha shows how much I read the news. http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/mysun/2544963/Should-UK-cops-carry-guns.html


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 23, 2013)

What is wrong with people! People need to grow up.


----------



## jarland (May 23, 2013)

Heard about that, could barely speak. That's the strangest terrorist attack I've heard of as everything I read indicates one target and one target alone. Where I come from we call that murder, not really a terrorist attack. Perhaps I'm just confused. My prayers are with the friends and family of the soldier. That kind of thing just makes me sick.


----------



## Alto (May 23, 2013)

It's being termed a terrorist attack due to the motivation behind it, it was supposedly aimed at the armed forces and their families.


----------



## TommehM (May 23, 2013)

jarland said:


> Heard about that, could barely speak. That's the strangest terrorist attack I've heard of as everything I read indicates one target and one target alone. Where I come from we call that murder, not really a terrorist attack. Perhaps I'm just confused. My prayers are with the friends and family of the soldier. That kind of thing just makes me sick.


I'm finding it hard to believe what the media is saying about this situation.


----------



## MartinD (May 23, 2013)

From my post on WHT:

"


First off, you have to define 'terrorist' and 'terrorism':

ter


----------



## TommehM (May 23, 2013)

@MartinD I never said it wasn't an act of terrorism I'm just stating that with all the information the media is coming out with it's hard to tell what's complete bullshit and what's accurate information, I've also fixed the above post so it makes more sense.


----------



## Licensecart (May 23, 2013)

TommehM said:


> @MartinD I never said it wasn't an act of terrorism I'm just stating that with all the information the media is coming out with it's hard to tell what's complete bullshit and what's accurate information, I've also fixed the above post so it makes more sense.


Sorry but the Media doesn't make shit up about serious things like this.


----------



## Alto (May 23, 2013)

TommehM said:


> I'm just stating that with all the information the media is coming out with it's hard to tell what's complete bullshit and what's accurate information,


 

Really, who's coverage were you watching? The BBC stuff seemed pretty straight-forward, and the 'speech' from one of the killers made it pretty clear what their motivations were.


----------



## TommehM (May 23, 2013)

Alto said:


> Really, who's coverage were you watching? The BBC stuff seemed pretty straight-forward, and the 'speech' from one of the killers made it pretty clear what their motivations were.


RussiaToday.


----------



## jarland (May 23, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Think of the family, not the attackers.


 

Wise words.


----------



## Reece-DM (May 23, 2013)

There has been stuff removed from the media, when it first kicked off there was live footage and pictures now there isn't as much on the main news outlets just all the repeated crap.

Ifs its not terrorism or some crack head then i don't know what it is.. but shits kicking off here in the UK!.


----------



## Leyton (May 23, 2013)

This was absolutely horrendous, especially with the fact it was in broad daylight.

I extend my thoughts and prayers to the family of the attacked.

It's a bit of a strange one to be called a terrorist attack, but I suppose it is outright murder with terrorist motives - which (after writing it) still sounds like a "terrorist attack".

Even still, I hope there aren't any copy-cat attacks... or riots.


----------



## Alto (May 23, 2013)

Leyton said:


> Even still, I hope there aren't any copy-cat attacks... or riots.


 

There was rioting last night in Woolwich, about 300 in the streets apparently. I wouldn't be surprised if we see more, especially with the EDL and the BNP looking to make the most of the opportunity to spread their 'message'.


----------



## Licensecart (May 23, 2013)

Just for you guys who don't know yet, I saw this from FreeRadio Facebook page:

This is 25 year old Drummer Lee Rigby of the 2nd Battalion the Royal Regiment of Fusiliers who was murdered yesterday in Woolwich.


He was a dad to a 2 year old little boy & was taken far too young. He'll be remembered as a brave hero, the same as all our armed forces.


----------



## admin__velinux (Jul 5, 2013)

theres been quite a lot of voilence in the uk since this incident!


----------



## blergh (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## joepie91 (Jul 5, 2013)

Alto said:


> It's being termed a terrorist attack due to the motivation behind it, it was supposedly aimed at the armed forces and their families.


The word "terrorism" and "aimed at the armed forces and their families" have exactly zero to do with each other. It's used as a buzzword quite a bit, though. A bit like "cloud", except the use of "terrorism" as a buzzword has slightly more nefarious purposes.



CubicWebs said:


> Sorry but the Media doesn't make shit up about serious things like this.


You're kidding, right?


----------



## admin__velinux (Jul 8, 2013)

There is a lot of uncertainty surrounding this incident, i would like to know why in a world like today where 9/10 people carry a mobile phone with a camera on, and people managed to get footage of every other part of the incident, why is it that nobody got footage from when the police initally turned up and opened fire? iv wondered this since the day it happened, i mean if there is footage out there i apologise for my lack of knowledge on this occurance but i havnt seen any. DISCLAIMER: i am not saying the police shouldnt have shot them, becuase they should.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 9, 2013)

If you say they should have shot them, does it really matter if you get to see them doing it or not? There is some footage of it happening, too however I would imagine the majority of people seeing someone running at armed police, with a knife, would aim to be in a different location i.e. backs to the action and getting the hell away from it.


----------



## stim (Jul 9, 2013)

@admin__velinux

I've seen footage of one of them rushing the police and being shot. The other guy apparently tried to shoot the rusty gun they had and it exploded in his hand. Both incompetent idiots.

'Terrorism' as a term is devalued when applied to incidents like this. Shocking though it was, the more appropriate description here is 'nutter-ism'. Describing every incident or near-miss as terrorism is a convenient excuse to allow governments to further erode our rights. This has been abundantly confirmed in the past weeks with the revelations about PRISM, TEMPORA, etc. 

And it's not just the US - the Snowden revelations show wide-scale collusion between countries in sharing of this collected 'intelligence'  data. This allows Obama to conveniently claim that th NSA does not spy on American citizens. Technically correct, however the British, Swedes  and Germans DO pass scooped-up American internet traffic to their US colleagues. So, Americans are being spied-on by proxy. This is not targeted - it is wholesale and indiscriminate. We are all being profiled by algorithm. 

This is not government by consent. Obama, Clapper _et al_ are wiping their arses with the US constitution and the Universal declaration of Human rights. All in the name of ....


----------

